# Do you have a health horror story?



## Sandie S-R (Jun 12, 2007)

Michael Moore has created a new documentary call SICKO which will be 
coming next week. He has created a brief video which can 
be viewed on YouTube asking people to let him know about any 
healthcare problems they may have had. Have a look at what he has to 
say then break out your video camera and tell your story. If you 
don't have a camera, find someone you know to tape your story and 
upload it to YouTube. This is a fantastic opportunity to let Congress 
and the rest of the world know about what our healthcare & insurance 
system does to fat people! So many of us have been denied 
healthcare. So many of us are mis-treated by healthcare providers. 
Don't be shy about how you think you may look or sound. Please let 
your story be heard! Please help bring about change!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEFoq_5RbC4


----------

